
Robotic penguins swimming and flying - iamelgringo
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16996-bionic-penguins-take-to-the-water--and-the-skies.html
======
hs
yes, but does it run linux? (tm)

~~~
windsurfer
It _flies_ Linux.

------
nazgulnarsil
flying penguins with glowing eyes...they need to reshoot terminator.

------
diN0bot
these are incredible.

